# New PSU



## ZTR (Oct 1, 2014)

So my Corsair VS450 wont work anymore.
It switches on but after a few minutes turns off and then refuses to switch on for some time...

So can you guys suggest me a good PSU for 3000-4000?

My specs are given in my signature

Also currently running on a elcheapo PSU so please suggest fast


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 1, 2014)

VP450p, best for our rig 
I own a VS450 too and now im scared :/


----------



## ZTR (Oct 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> VP450p, best for our rig
> I own a VS450 too and now im scared :/



But doesnt VP450p have short cables?

Also I had this PSU for almost 3 years (Bought in Jan '12) so that says something...

And I have yet to open up the PSU to check it for myself for all you know it could be due to dust build up


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 1, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 430 Rs 4.4k
VP450P   ~Rs 3k (shortest cable length but still recommended imo, good VFM product)
Corsair CX430V2 ~Rs 3.2k
Corsair RM450 ~Rs 4.5k (locally) (I think Zangetsu owns this in forum, you might wanna ask him)


----------



## ZTR (Oct 1, 2014)

What about Seasonic Eco 500 or Antec VP550p?

Since I am getting a new PSU,I thought I should get one which should be enough for any future upgrades.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Both are fine although I vote seasonic over antec. If possible get seasonic s12 ii 520.

Vp 450p has shorter cables. But it is not a problem unless you have big cabinet. I myself have vp450p at my home.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 4, 2014)

Well my cabinet (Elite 335U ) has a bottom mounted PSU so the cable length could be a issue.


----------



## napsterv (Oct 4, 2014)

*Do not buy Seasonic.* I had purchased an SII2 620W. The first one didn't work. Today I just received my replacement and this **** won't work as well. Seasonic used to be a leader but it's quality is going down now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2014)

The cabinet i have supports a bottom mounted psu only. 
If you have the budget, look no further than seasonic models.

- - - Updated - - -



napsterv said:


> *Do not buy Seasonic.* I had purchased an SII2 620W. The first one didn't work. Today I just received my replacement and this **** won't work as well. Seasonic used to be a leader but it's quality is going down now.


May be you had some bad luck or something is wrong somewhere.


----------

